

A Conversation with bfeld on Startup Communities in Toronto - Oct 30, 2012 - davidcrow
http://startupnorth.ca/2012/10/05/a-conversation-with-brad-feld/

======
jrodgers
This will be fun... hope I can actually make it! Reading his book now. Some
interesting stuff. Keep drawing parallels to Waterloo and Toronto in my head
which makes reading less fast.

------
AlexBlom
Thanks for organizing, Dave.

------
pauldowman
Bought my ticket already.

